# Can't Stop, Won't Stop Snowing



## dlague (Apr 29, 2016)

Well I know this is not Northeast, but that is where I am from originally.  Since I have been out in Colorado the weather pattern has been crazy and it looks to continue.

https://opensnow.com/dailysnow/colorado/post/6013 

For this weekend, too bad that most places are closed.  But the places I care about are open LL and AB.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2016)

Outside my office right now!


----------



## ss20 (Apr 29, 2016)

Stop...you're April snowfall is more than we got the whole season.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 29, 2016)

Dave you Scored Big time !
I keep Seeing the Colorado forecasts and thinking your having a ball !!
Keep sending pics so we can dream !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Apr 30, 2016)

I guess on a ski forum, it's sacrilege to ever say too much snow. 

But when I used to live in Michigan, I really got sick of snow by April. We typically got so much snow between Dec-March, I only wanted them to start melting at that time of year. Any NEW snow in April were UN-welcomed. By April, we long for greens and flowers, not white snow. 

I learned to ski when I lived there. Still, never want MORE of them after March. It's ok to ski what's left over by then. Just not new ones.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 1, 2016)

At this time of year, I'm all for more snow in the mountains, but I have zero interest in having snow in my back yard!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (May 1, 2016)

abc said:


> I guess on a ski forum, it's sacrilege to ever say too much snow.
> 
> But when I used to live in Michigan, I really got sick of snow by April. We typically got so much snow between Dec-March, I only wanted them to start melting at that time of year. Any NEW snow in April were UN-welcomed. By April, we long for greens and flowers, not white snow.
> 
> I learned to ski when I lived there. Still, never want MORE of them after March. It's ok to ski what's left over by then. Just not new ones.



I have to admit that I see skiing as a seasonal sport and once outside the season (for me Nov 15 - April 15) my interest wanes as I like warm weather and warm weather activities as well.  Not to say that I wouldn't go up to LL or A Basin for a May or June day but it wouldn't be the top item on the priority list.   I think a lot of people out there think that way.  Not all that surprised to see snow down on the plains (Colo Springs) but it won't last too long anyways.  Was in Denver in May a few years ago and it was 80 one day and woke up to 6-inches otg the next.  Still love the fact that most of the time its beautiful and golfing/tennis weather down in Denver while 60 miles west on the Continental Divide winter rages.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2016)

When I lived out in Summit County for a summer I was very happy A Basin made it to July 4th.  

The only thing I liked better about living out there during the summer months was the lack of humidity and bugs.  I found being land locked and the lack of warm lakes and rivers to swim in to be a real bummer. 

It was that experience that has lead me to never really give serious consideration to moving out there full time even though the skiing is so much better.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for that map--I've only skied a couple times in CO and it is nice to see where everything is in relation to each other.  

We got some good snow here at Snowbird.  Looks like a warm up is in store for us.


----------



## abc (May 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> When I lived out in Summit County for a summer I was very happy A Basin made it to July 4th.
> 
> The only thing I liked better about living out there during the summer months was the lack of humidity and bugs.  I found being land locked and the lack of warm lakes and rivers to swim in to be a real bummer.
> 
> It was that experience that has lead me to never really give serious consideration to moving out there full time even though the skiing is so much better.


The reality of Utopia. Been there, done that.

I actually moved out west for several years before realizing I like the northeast just fine even though the "best" skiing in the east all that great. 

Looking back, I've done as much research as I could think of prior to the move. The only thing I didn't know enough about turned out to be MYSELF! I love SO MUCH of what northeast has to offer, many of which aren't reproducible in the west,  that I can't be happy living out west without them.  All the best skiing (and other outdoor activity opportunities) aren't enough FOR ME.


----------



## 4aprice (May 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> When I lived out in Summit County for a summer I was very happy A Basin made it to July 4th.
> 
> The only thing I liked better about living out there during the summer months was the lack of humidity and bugs.  I found being land locked and the lack of warm lakes and rivers to swim in to be a real bummer.
> 
> It was that experience that has lead me to never really give serious consideration to moving out there full time even though the skiing is so much better.



Boating in the warm weather months has been a huge part of our life.  I was very interested in checking out Lake Dillon when I was out there in April.  Stayed at the Best Western right there at the marina.  It is a sailing lake, no power boats and no human contact with the water as it supplies Denver.  They even have really cool rigging to help you step the mast at the ramp. I could be adaptable and switch to sailing again as I sailed before owning a power boat.  Power boating is a recreation, sailing is a sport.  

Utah has a bunch of smaller boating lakes up in the mountains.  Jordanelle is right there below Deer Valley, and there is a smaller one east of Ogden on the way to Powder Mountain.  I believe power boats are allowed in both. Bear Lake looks beautiful but far from the great skiing, maybe close enough to SLC for weekends though.  Utah Lake is down by Provo, but I would be hesitant to put anything in the Great Salt Lake.  

For boat traveling purposes (travel here in the northeast, don't see why I wouldn't out there) Lake Mead down by AZ and Vegas looks like it would be a fun place to hang especially if you know someone with or into renting a houseboat.  Would'nt mind learning how to kyack in mild rapids too.  Most of my urge to swim could be satisfied in a clean pool.  

We have loved the lake life we have here in the northeast.  We may never find anything comparable out west.  At one time I wanted to spend our later years up at Winnipesaukee but the wife thinks the winters are too cold and I'm getting to the point where I agree with her.   New Jersey unfortunately is becoming more and more unlivable.  They push everything towards the shore and ignore poor Lake Hopatcong anyways and I am *not  *a shore guy.  Leaving the ocean would not bother me.  It's something that I still need to investigate but I still have time too as I'm not to the point of a New Jersey departure *yet.
*
Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2016)

We will take a few trips to CA this summer for the ocean.  Have relatives in So Cal. Flights are cheap. That will help with the ocean fix.  I really hate black flies and mosquitos and I am told that that is not an issue in the Front Range.  Funny thing - you woukd think i would be all over skiing but i have trouble motivating everyone besides myself.  Next weekend will be warmer and nice spring skiing.  I have to admit - I am looking forward to June skiing.


----------



## snoseek (May 17, 2016)

Trade in your motorboats for kayaks. Trade in your lakes for rivers.

Right about now im missing the sierra. My place is a lovely 5 minute bike ride to the lake. Someday ill stay i think.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------

